# MMI update help please. 2017 TTS.



## PACMANbyNAMCO (12 mo ago)

I have a couple of questions.

1. Can my MMI be updated by me?
2. If so.. Where can I get the latest file for my car.
3. Is there an idiot guide to do it?

I could not get a straight answer from the dealer.









Thank you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 try a post in the mk3 section for more help


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------

